

Live blog of Seattle Council's attempt to ban Lyft, Uberx, and Sidecar - zacharycohn
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/city-council-live-blog/

======
cenazoic
Minneapolis is doing something similar:
[http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/24844049/lyft-
minneapol...](http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/24844049/lyft-minneapolis-
launch-battle)

